# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Pamje nga Berati

## Orion_DYRRAHU

*PAMJE NGA BERATI* (_klikoni te linku i meposhtem per te pa fotografite._)

*http://galeria.albasoul.com/album05*

----------


## RaPSouL

*Balkanweb: Pamje dhe përshkrim nga qyteti Beratit* 

Berati është një ndër qytetet e rrallë, i cili i takon agimit të njerëzimit. Një kohë, kur ujrat rridhnin të pakontrolluara dhe shkatërruese, në këtë zonë u krijua një masiv shkëmbi, i zbuluar nga natyra në sajë të këtij lumi, i cili duket të jetë vënë posaçërisht për të mirëpritur një qytet ku jeta filloi të organizohej për më shumë se 2400 vjetë. Ky qytet, rezultat i fantazisë së rafinuar, tërhoqi poetët të shkruajnë dhe piktorët të pikturojnë.
Kalaja eshtë monumenti më antik, me një sipërfaqe 9.6 ha, i cili ngrihet në një kodër prej 187 m, e ribërë nga Mëhilli I Engjëll Komneno e pastaj, në vitin 400 , nga venecianët, ndodhet në pjesën e sipërme të qytetit dhe ka mure të larta rrethues të ndara nga 24 kulla të formave dhe dimensioneve të ndryshme, të ndërtuara në periudha të ndryshme. Eshtë ndërtuar me gurë gjigandë në formë katrori. Në periudhën bizantine kështjella ndodhej në listën e fortifikimeve të Justinianit., muri rrethues rrethon kodrën, e cila dominon qytetin aktual të Beratit dhe ka formën e një shigjete drejtuar nga veriu, në fakt, më parë formonte një zinxhir me kodrën përballë Goricës, e cila është 6 m më e lartë.

----------


## RaPSouL



----------


## RaPSouL



----------


## RaPSouL



----------


## RaPSouL



----------


## arbereshi_niko

Shume shume bukur..., komplimente.
Eshte me te vertete per tu krenuar me nje qytet si ky.
Bota keto gjera i vlereson jasht mase, besoj qe edhe neve...

----------


## lookthesea

*berati qyteti me i bukur i shqiperise, o zot o zot sa me ka mare malli, shume te bukura te gjitha fotot mbi te gjitha kisha ne qender tek anxhesia se kam pare ende por duhet te jete e bukur mendoj edhe nga brenda.*

----------


## Kreksi

Mrekulli eshte kur e shef Shqiperine keshtu aqe te bukur !

Bravo ! 
Po ti shifni disa fotografi qe po i prezentojne ketej per Shqiperine juve ju rrenqethet trupi...
E trgojne kete vend mister, me foto para 80 vite dhe ate mos pyt..si nuk kane turp disa qe iu bashkangjiten ketije rrethi te huajve, disa françezve anti shqiptar, e gjoja keto foto i quajne arti shqiptar...

----------


## ajzberg

Duke pare Beratin
Guri eshte kudo ne rruge e ne shtepi
Me gur kane bere kish e xhami
Gratacele e gdhendur e shtrire perdhe
Berat i bukur buz osumit fle

----------


## no name

_Shum pamje te bukura._

----------


## DAJO

Fatkeqesia eshte e lashte aq sa njeriu,te mos jesh nga Berati eshte vetem nje fatkeqesi .
....seriozisht, ka nje bukuri te vecante Berati dhe, nese do te ndaloheshin ndertimet me hekur e cimento, do te ishte nje kryeveper e njerezimit me arkitekt vete natyren.
Urime dhe falenderime per fotot.
Ju paca!
Dajo.

----------


## reana1

Shume fotografi te bukura

----------


## Dorontina

Vertet mrekulli,qyteti shum i bukur por syri i fotografit ishte magjik , bukuri.
ju lutem nji hart ta shofim ku i bje Berati .

edhe gjitokastra kishte pamje te bukura te ngjajshme me keto ose nji tjetar bukuri.

shum shum bukur

----------


## Altin1

> ju lutem nji hart ta shofim ku i bje Berati .


http://img409.imageshack.us/img409/4554/gcjmhz7.jpg

----------


## Avduli

Foto Shume te bukura

----------


## selina_21

SHume foto te bukura.


Urime..

----------


## Altin1

fotografi te fresketa

----------


## Altin1



----------


## Altin1



----------

